# Thermarest vs Exped Downmat



## jay clock (13 Aug 2008)

Over the past couple of years I have been gathering lightweight camping kit for the dreamworld I live in of cross-continent cycle touring. The thought that I am fully prepared to tour for months. Even though I don't!

One element has been a sleeping mat. I used Thermarest Prolite 4 regular and took it to NZ where it was ok but as I am a) heavy and  sleep on my side, it never really was anything to look forward to. It totalled about 10 nights over a couple of years.

Having researched the market I am now the owner of an Exped Downmat 7 http://media.rei.com/media/aa/a946cf51-7693-4403-baaa-8a7414497a91.jpg and the Thermarest has been Ebayed at snapped up at £50! They are about £65 new now.

The Exped is STUNNING! I cannot believe how different it feels. The inflation is done using the bag (you mustn't blow in it for fear of getting moisture in it) and that works ok when you have the knack. There are reviews of it here. http://www.trailspace.com/gear/exped/downmat-7/#description

£93 from Wiggle. It weighs 975g vs 680 but I will HAPPILY trade that for a night of comfort. 

I just have to plan a trip now to test it out! I cannot wait


----------



## jags (13 Aug 2008)

yes great mat proberly the best you need comfort after a hard day in the saddle this mat is the best,


----------



## jay clock (13 Aug 2008)

Just been having a play with it and it is so comfy. The Thermarest I would have rated 4 out of 10, this is easily a 9. YIPPEE


----------



## Tim Bennet. (13 Aug 2008)

> This . . . . pad adds length, width and thickness


I think that alone should assure their market share.


----------



## P.H (13 Aug 2008)

I've been impressed with my Big Agnes insulated airmat, more comparable to the Exped Synmat than Downmat, a little lighter and half the price. It's still warm enough for anything I'm likley to do, I've never slept so well in a tent.
Airmats are certainly becoming popular, Thermarest have a version coming out in the spring, a different approach to insulation and half the weight. Ajungilak also do one that looks good.


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2008)

JC, I have the same issues with a thermarest. I ended up buying a cheap airbed in Germany last year, which was huge and became known as King Ludwig's bed after a visit to Linderhof. It was an emergency solution for me.

How small does the exped pack compared with a 3/4 thermarest which is roughly 12" long and 5" diameter?


----------



## Tony (21 Aug 2008)

I graduated to a Thermarest after years on a Karrimat, and before that years spent on the groundsheet full stop. No problems, and I find it comfortable. Horses for courses. I do a LOT of camping!


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2008)

Tony said:


> I graduated to a Thermarest after years on a Karrimat, and before that years spent on the groundsheet full stop. No problems, and I find it comfortable. Horses for courses. I do a LOT of camping!



So DO i !


----------



## jay clock (22 Aug 2008)

In terms of size, it packs up very small. Wiggle got it into a box 24 x 17 x 12 cm - a lot smaller than a shoe box

My initial feeling is that if you were ecstatic going from a Karrimat to a Thermarest, this will provide the same quantum leap of ecstasy.


----------



## friedel (23 Aug 2008)

Just a thought... if you are really planning a hard core trip of 6 months or more, I would go with a closed foam mat. There is a good chance in our experience that on longer trips with a lot of camping your inflatable mat will break. On the Thermarests, the problem tends to be that the separations between the pockets of air don't hold up so you end up with a huge bubble of a mat instead of something flat.


----------



## jay clock (23 Aug 2008)

But Friedel, unlike you I am living in a dream world..... My trip to NZ was unusually lucky. Mostly I will be hotel toruing.


However, I do feel I would take the risk for the 6 mths trip and get a replacement DHLd if need be....

Hope all well with you and Andrew. I listened to all your podcasts recently, back to back on a couple of long car journeys!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (29 Aug 2008)

I may look at this.i need a new mat after my alpmat aric slim lost out in a fight with a tent peg. I also carry a closed foam matt as well...it offers extra insulation and comfort, it is a place to sit outside the tent on without puncture worries, I can still sleep if my airmat leaks/punctures and it wraps around the bike on the aircraft if I need it to.It is great for sitting on th ebeach as well.
Iy can also be cut in half and traded for stuff with other cycletourers who dont have a mat...like lost americans in middle france!


----------



## stephenjubb (29 Aug 2008)

After having 3 Alpkit beds fail, I bought a thermarest, then read this thread and thought doh!

anyhow the thermarest was rock hard, so bought an exped airmat, lighter and twice as quick. very comfy, bliss!

it means my next 4 weeks in scotland are going to be backache free

thanks to you lot!!!

cheers


----------

